# means test



## drsay87 (21 Jan 2007)

Hi,
I'm currently filling in a form for social welfare, theyre just checking im still entitled to payment.  but wondering, it asks for a list of bank accounts and balance of each. just say I didn't tell them about one account, would they still know about this a/c and the balance?   Im presuming the can check what bank accounts I have and the balance in each.

And if they have permission to contact banks directly and get my account balance, why dont they just do that instead of getting people to complete forms and send the statements to them.   thanks.



​


----------



## Cashstrapped (21 Jan 2007)

Don't know about everyone else but I would be up front on honest with them, if you don't and sign the declaration saying the contents of your application form are true you are starting to knowingly commit fraud once you receive and cash the first payment.  Not trying to be a holy'r than thou but I do believe they have a way of checking, you should check out the Dept of Welfare site, depending on the payment you are applying for some of the bank balances you are allowed hold before they are counted as means are quiet large so maybe theres nothing to worry about.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jan 2007)

drsay87 said:


> just say I didn't tell them about one account, would they still know about this a/c and the balance?


Then you would be engaging in welfare fraud and there are severe penalties for doing this.


----------



## Welfarite (22 Jan 2007)

Firstly, SW cannot check out your bank balances within getting specific written permission from you.
Secondly, they have no way of checking out whether you have accounts or not in particular banks unless you give them writtne permission to do so.
Thirdly, if they find out in the future that you hid something from them, you will be brought to court and overpayments assessed if the fraud is large enough.

Fourthly, there is no reason to not delare bank accounts if your savings are less than 20,000, as nothing is assessed on this amount.

Finally, you will only lose about a Euro off youe weekly payment for every 1000 euro savings/assets value over this amount, so the risk is not worth it.


----------



## drsay87 (22 Jan 2007)

Thanks for your replies Cashstrapped and Welfarite.

I actually never knew they had an amount of savings/assets which would be disregarded.  I sorta imagined they'd expect me to spend my savings first (which isnt anything near 20k) before getting social welfare. so I've nothing to worry about.  thank you. S.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2007)

If you check the Welfare website for details of whatever payment you are attempting to claim then you should be able to find details of how the means test for that payment works.


----------



## drsay87 (22 Jan 2007)

First time to see the social welfare website, so I can use it in the future.  i just checked, and welfarite was correct with the figures he gave me. thanks clubman


----------

